# Eastern Arc Problems and Answers



## bogwog (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Folks,
I work as a Dish Installer for a retailer in South Carolina. We were looking forward to the Eastern Arc dish as a resolution to line of sight issues....alas it seems that Dish Networks marketing division released the product prematurely!
Here are the main issues, the satellite at the 77 position is not currently transmitting to the US. The Satellite at 72.7 is only transmitting on odd transponders. There are issues regarding the G3 smartcard however we have found out from dish that receivers with a smartcard number beginning S191.....
are compliant and will work with the eastern arc 1000.4.
So far we have installed several of these dishes, customers subscribing to any package other than Turbo HD are not receiving all of the SD channels.
We also found issues with 211 receivers not reading the 72.7 resulting in the loss of 7 HD channels and all SD channels other than the Greenville SC locals.
We have a 1000.4 installed at our store and are monitoring it to see when service from the 77 arrives, dish could not give us a definite date.
Hope this helps.
Cheers


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Part of the problem with missing channels is that DISH did not get permission to move Echostar 8 to the 77 slot until just last week. They still don't have permission to provide U.S. service from there but hopefully will as soon as it arrives there (now expected about the end of September). Only after that will DISH be able to add the channels that your customers are missing.

Some of the ViP receivers (like the 211) need a software update to get all the new slots.


----------



## Rob O (Dec 19, 2005)

Since someone was nice enough to start a thread on the EA I thought I'd add my own question. Can anyone say when Dish will make the 1000.4 dish available to the Boston market? I emailed Dish and they just said it was not available in my area. In another thread, someone in Vermont said they have one, but VT is not on the EA list that has been posted in that thread (as Boston is not either). Anyone?


----------



## tansu (Oct 19, 2002)

bogwog said:


> Hi Folks,
> I work as a Dish Installer for a retailer in South Carolina. We were looking forward to the Eastern Arc dish as a resolution to line of sight issues....alas it seems that Dish Networks marketing division released the product prematurely!
> Here are the main issues, the satellite at the 77 position is not currently transmitting to the US. The Satellite at 72.7 is only transmitting on odd transponders. There are issues regarding the G3 smartcard however we have found out from dish that receivers with a smartcard number beginning S191.....
> are compliant and will work with the eastern arc 1000.4.
> ...


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

With the Cleveland DMA in the test market I've got some inside scoop for the installs.
A few things I've been told are ViP211's are not compatible with the new mpeg4 LNB you need to use a 211k. The 722's, 622's, 222's need to be as we call "Circle A" receivers ( lower left corner of the box sticker has an A with a circle around it). The Sk/El for the eastern Ohio area is 80/42. Running the first check switch leaves some screwy readings, but as long as the 61.5 is showing on tuner1 your good to go. Do the download, and the receiver will do the rest. Of coarse the 77* is not operational yet. If using a low power sat meter like a Sat Buddy you have to have the receiver on port one, no power on port two, and use your meter to tune off port three. A hi powerd meeter like a Super Sat Buddy will run the LNB by it's self. You don't need the receiver to power it up for you for tuning.











































tansu said:


> [
> Installed my 1000.4 dish in atlanta today and only got 72.7 (at 56), but not 61.5
> Must not have EL and/or Az right, I know the numbers but not sure how to set.
> What is the marker for EL? (49)
> ...


For Sk you use the mark on the skew plate. For EL use the end of the bolt plate to the EL# on the scale. Az is the highest sig you can get out of the sig meter.


----------

